# Cochrane shipbuilders /stirling PSV



## Cochranelad (Jun 25, 2010)

Evening I am looking for pictures of Stirling Teal and Stirling Snipe built at Selby in 1982 ship No's 119/120
Also pic of sern trawler Boston Sea Ranger
thanks in anticipation
Richard


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Possible sources if no luck elsewhere.

http://www.ship-photos.com/lists/types/orsv.rtf

http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/museumcoll...er=List&RecordsPerPage=48&sorton=title&Page=5


----------



## timeout (May 1, 2006)

I am also looking for photos of Cochrane builds--Lanmar Shore/Lanmar Reach/Lanmar Crest built around 1982 to 1984-- specialist tugs for berthing tankers offshore.
I have frequent business in Selby lately, and have found very little evidence of this great company, other than a pub on the High Street--I think its called Cochranes Wharfe.
If someone could point me to more Cochrane related sites in and around Selby it would be appreciated.
Incidentally the 3 line boats mentioned did sterling service at the Forcados Terminal, Nigeria for many years.

Regards 
Timeout


----------



## LarryC (Aug 8, 2010)

Timeout,
I have just uploaded two pictures of Forcados Lineboats for you. One is definately the Lanmar Reach. The other may or may not be the reach. I was skipper on and off for a couple of years in the late 80's. Although the boats were very basic they were quite versatile. With the correct engine and rudder settings you could make them move sideways.

Regards,

larry


----------

